# Access panel by grill?



## eegad (Feb 3, 2012)

Bought a 2017 LS two weeks ago. Gave it a wash and wax today, and noticed something for the first time - a small access panel on the passenger side, below the headlight, next to the grill. What is it for?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Not used in North America but it is for installation of a tie down eye hook.

The majority of import cars have this as well.

Rob


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

A different type


----------

